# 2 part BMQ?



## M_power (28 Sep 2006)

Okay I'm starting my BMQ tomorrow (weekend courses)at Moss Park Armoury, Toronto. But I only see 12 weekends on the schedule. How come the summer BMQ course is something like 8 whole weeks and this one is 12 weekends? 8x7=56 days vs. 12x3=36 days. So is there a second part to this BMQ?


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Sep 2006)

M_power said:
			
		

> Okay I'm starting my BMQ tomorrow (weekend courses)at Moss Park Armoury, Toronto. But I only see 12 weekends on the schedule. How come the summer BMQ course is something like 8 whole weeks and this one is 12 weekends? 8x7=56 days vs. 12x3=36 days. So is there a second part to this BMQ?



Thinking out loud here:

How about:

8 x 5 = 40 (8 weeks, 5 working days per week)

12 x 2 = 24 (weekend training days, every second weekend)
24 x .5 = 12 (training evenings, one per week)
24 + 12 = 36 

approximate delta 4 days, not 20

Any course staff handy to confirm?


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2006)

BQ + SQ = 20+20 days = 40 working days.............
then there is the TQ part of the course of the DP1 qualification ......

Reserve DP 1 is supposed to go to 80 working days VS current 60 days (infantry)

stay tuned..................


----------



## Standards (29 Sep 2006)

M_power, your friend probably did BMQ and SQ in a row. Full time (5 days a week) this would be 8 weeks of training.

In reality BMQ is 21 training days long (20 days plus one day of SHARP, which is hidden in the fine print of the TP).  SQ is 17 training days long.  

Putting the two together gives you 38 days training plus a couple of admin days (since BMQ candidates seldom all show up with all the propper kit, ID cards, etc) totalling your 8 weeks, and thus fits the typical summer training model.

12 weekends is about right for a weekend BMQ course as this allows an extra day for admin or any other things the course staff adds in that the TP timings don't allot for - such as a graduation parade.

Note: all the above time are for the PRes versions of the courses.

Cheers.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2006)

... and BMQ and SQ will shortly become BMQ Enhanced followed by BMQ Land, just to further muddy the waters and cause course confusion.


----------



## Standards (29 Sep 2006)

dapaterson,

I think it would be more accurate to say that BMQ has already become BMQ (Enhanced), but only for the Regular Force so far.

The board has yet to sit and do a rewrite on the PRes BMQ to convert it into an enhanced version.  Note: both the Reg F and the PRes BMQ courses use the same QS, but they are separate TPs.

I suspect that a PRes version of BMQ (Enhanced) is a year or more out.  Additionally, there were discussions as to whether anything really needed to change (i.e. modernization needs to be added to reflect the Contemporary Operating Environment, however the concept of having two courses - or at least two separate pseudo codes - of approximately the same length makes for ease of modularized training).

Hopefully there will be an update at the Army Standards Working Group in two weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## fleeingjam (29 Sep 2006)

Thats cool, ill probably see you there at 1930 today, im in the same course.

-Cheers
-Syed


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2006)

Yes, I forgot that BMQ (Enhanced) launched early.  I've heard the proposed PRes DP1 stream, but I must admit that I can't recall all the details.


----------



## M_power (3 Oct 2006)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Thats cool, ill probably see you there at 1930 today, im in the same course.
> 
> -Cheers
> -Syed



Oh what section are you in


----------



## fleeingjam (9 Oct 2006)

I am in 3 section along with all the other Tor.Scots, you?

-Syed


----------

